# Willy Apiata immortalized in stone.



## Mac_NZ (Dec 27, 2008)

A mate found this gem on trade me (local version of egay)
http://www.trademe.co.nz/Antiques-collectables/Militaria/Other/auction-195075105.htm

So there we have it team, a VC winner immortalized on a pebble, it's right up there with piece of toast that had a rough Elvis shape on it.

Anyone want me to put a bid on?


----------



## digrar (Dec 27, 2008)

Mac_NZ said:


> A mate found this gem on trade me (local version of egay)
> http://www.trademe.co.nz/Antiques-collectables/Militaria/Other/auction-195075105.htm
> 
> So there we have it team, a VC winner immortalized on a pebble, it's right up there with piece of toast that had a rough Elvis shape on it.
> ...



$20, tell him he's dreaming, in fact I think I might still be registered on trade me, I might tell him myself.


----------



## pardus (Dec 27, 2008)

What a fucking looser! 

I'd pay $20 for it, then I'd throw it at this numbskull and knock some fucking sense into him! 

:doh:


digar, love 'The Castle' reference, I have a copy of that with me now.

Were going to bonnie doon, were going to bonnie doon...


----------



## digrar (Dec 28, 2008)

Dad: Steve, could you move the Camira, I need to get the Torana out so I can get to the Commodore. 
Steve: I'll have to get the keys to the Cortina if I'm gonna move that Camira. 
Dad: Yeah, watch the jet rocket VN mate. 
Steve: Yeah.


Farouk: You have friend, I have friend. My friend go to your house, put bomb under your car and blow you to fucking sky!  

Classic movie, back when Eric Bana was a two bit comedian.


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2008)

I still raise my eyebrow when I see him all serious nowadays.

Good actor though.

I miss old uncle arthur too


----------



## digrar (Dec 28, 2008)

Glen Robbins has been very busy, he's part of the working dog mob that wrote the Castle.

His Russel Coight character is a cracker if you haven't seen it.

[ame="http://au.youtube.com/watch?v=R6bB3sDVIDM"]YouTube - Russell Coight diving[/ame]


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2008)

Reminds me, Who was that wanker poser, troy dann or something like that, total wanker!


----------



## QC (Dec 28, 2008)

digrar said:


> Dad: Steve, could you move the Camira, I need to get the Torana out so I can get to the Commodore.
> Steve: I'll have to get the keys to the Cortina if I'm gonna move that Camira.
> Dad: Yeah, watch the jet rocket VN mate.
> Steve: Yeah.
> ...



WHAT IS IT WITH WOGS AND MONEY!!


----------



## pardus (Dec 28, 2008)

It's, the vibe...


----------



## QC (Dec 28, 2008)

Yer dreamin'  :)


----------

